

Iranian elections and aftermath: Twitter’s best coverage - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/jefftietz/2009/06/18/iranian-elections-and-aftermath-twitters-best-coverage/

======
spoiledtechie
My eyes started tearing up. Hopefully they get what they want!!! A Free Iran.

